# Hello from Iraq



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Hello from Iraq. I've been on this site a lot on the little spare time I have, and decided to join. First off my name is Adam Kilgore, and I am in the United States Army. I am serving with the 4ID in Taji Iraq, and can't wait to get home. I've booked a bear hunt up on the Quinalt Reservation and a safari to South Africa when I get back. Looking forward to life after the army. I like the diffrent points of view I get on this site and look forward to joining in on some of the debates in the future. Hello to everyone, and good hunting.


----------



## Lung Buster 371 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT and thanks a million for your service!:wink:


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to AT!

Thanks for what you do!


----------



## mike-uswest (Oct 6, 2002)

If you love archery, you will love it here. I want to thank you for your service, and be careful.:darkbeer: 

Mike


----------



## Tronjo (Feb 4, 2004)

Thank you for your service!!
welcome aboard!


----------



## tclow (Feb 22, 2006)

Welcome to AT and thanks for the job you're doing.Be safe and our prayers are with you.God Speed.


----------



## kcarcherguy (Feb 18, 2005)

Welcome to AT, and now that you've found the website be sure to post up and share your experiences with archery and learn from the experience of others! 

With Independence Day fast approaching, our thoughts are with those of you that are in harm's way serving in the armed forces. Thanks for all you do!

:usa2:


----------



## camoman270 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Hello*



4IDARCHER said:


> Hello from Iraq. I've been on this site a lot on the little spare time I have, and decided to join. First off my name is Adam Kilgore, and I am in the United States Army. I am serving with the 4ID in Taji Iraq, and can't wait to get home. I've booked a bear hunt up on the Quinalt Reservation and a safari to South Africa when I get back. Looking forward to life after the army. I like the diffrent points of view I get on this site and look forward to joining in on some of the debates in the future. Hello to everyone, and good hunting.


 We appreciate you and what you do..............we are soooooo proud of our armed forces!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Go ARMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT Adam. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## illbowman (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks for your service to our country! good luck on your hunt and safari..


----------



## chihuahua (Apr 20, 2006)

Welcome. Great job you guys and the gals are doing over there. Your sacrafice is appreciated and is what makes the USA great.


----------



## 61695 (Sep 15, 2005)

chihuahua said:


> Welcome. Great job you guys and the gals are doing over there. Your sacrafice is appreciated and is what makes the USA great.


What he said.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

*Thanks for the welcome*

Wanted to say thanks for the welcome. Not always able to visit the site every day, but it made me feel good to know that that the members suport us over here, and gave me a great welcome
4IDARCHER


----------



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

Welcome to AT. Thank you to you & all the Americans who proudly serve our country. You're doing a fantastic job. Be safe.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome to Archery Talk Adam. We are proud to have ya Soldier. Post up and come here often. It's a great place to be. We all thank you and support you for our fight on terrorism. Git-r-Done and kick some Towel Head Ass for us here at Archery Talk.:thumbs_up


----------



## Frank/PA (Feb 20, 2003)

*stay safe*

Great to hear from you. My brother is a Major in the Army. and also n airborne Ranger, He was just sent over there 2 months ago. He was teaching at west point and volunteered to go over there. We appreciate all you guys do God Bless and good luck.....


----------



## bowhunter1219 (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to AT And be safe


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Be safe! & Welcome*



4IDARCHER said:


> Hello from Iraq. I've been on this site a lot on the little spare time I have, and decided to join. First off my name is Adam Kilgore, and I am in the United States Army. I am serving with the 4ID in Taji Iraq, and can't wait to get home. I've booked a bear hunt up on the Quinalt Reservation and a safari to South Africa when I get back. Looking forward to life after the army. I like the diffrent points of view I get on this site and look forward to joining in on some of the debates in the future. Hello to everyone, and good hunting.


Hey I'm in Sinjar! Our replacements are on the way in. I can't wait to going hunting this year again myself. How much time do you have in Taji? Is there an archery range there? We have a make shift range and one is getting started in Tall Afar'. Hope things are going well with you. Good luck and be safe.
Airborne All The Way!:wink:


----------



## pa10point (Sep 11, 2005)

Welcome and thanks for your service on our behalf. Your dedication is very much appreciated.

John


----------



## Doc.2/47 (Jul 4, 2006)

Thank you for your service! Keep your butt down and your eyes open so we can welcome you home. You guys are the best of the best. Proud of ya.


----------



## Jmills224 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you very much for your service!

~J


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------

